# Great Advertising



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

HEMA is a Dutch department store.

Take a look at HEMA's product page. You can't order anything and it's in Dutch but just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens.

Don't click on any of the products pictured, just wait and see what happens and be sure you have your sound turned up.

This company has a great sense of humor and a great computer programmer, ja?

So click on link below then wait a few seconds.

http://producten.hema.nl/


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Utterly Utterly Brilliant.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

That is soooooo good. :naka:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

They sell great stuff too, often stock up in Amsterdam.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

That is just excellent - how much time must they have on their hands!


----------

